# Say hello to Violet



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

She's lovely congrats


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet - and Violet is he perfect name for her.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Congratulations!! She is just so precious, and I love her name


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to you and Violet. Looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Now I just need to keep myself busy for the next 3 weeks until she comes home. At the moment I’m driving down the Pacific coast with regular stops at coffee shops- celebrating my mini puppy with a mini vacation!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love her! What a delicious three weeks of anticipation this will be.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a sweet heart, congratulations !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She looks gorgeous so far  So excited for you. Both of my dogs have the sweetest dams and that makes a HUGE difference in temperament.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Officially jealous of a mini-vacay, and Violet, the darling Mpoo. Twice blessed Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She looks like such a sweetheart. Congratulations.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Cute baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to a lot of years of "puppy love" with Violet. 

I'm also feeling very positive about how she will fit in around here with Navy and pug Spanky. I think these old boys will enjoy having a girl around again, or at least be tolerant. Navy did a thorough sniff of the jacket I was wearing while visiting the breeder's home. He gets excited about meeting girl dogs: tail up, ears attentive, prance-y walk with wagging tail. We will see how it goes with a sleepover that doesn't end. There are four dog-loving people in my house, so we have an excess of attention to give everyone.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Lovely! Congrats she gorgeous!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is precious! and I love the name Violet. I'm looking forward to seeing lots more pictures and hearing all about her antics.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She is adorable! Can’t wait to see more of her. Enjoy the vacay now, and rest up for puppyhood!


----------

